
First serverless Python function with OpenFaaS - alexellisuk
https://blog.alexellis.io/first-faas-python-function/
======
goodoldboys
This looks really cool and is potentially perfect for something I'm working on
at the moment. Thanks for sharing.

------
sctb
Main discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15052192](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15052192)

------
codingdave
Cool and all, but Blog posts are explicitly in the rules as not "Show HNs"

~~~
rahimnathwani
The blog post is by the author/maintainer of OpenFaaS, and the blog post seems
like a more helpful place to link than the README:
[https://github.com/alexellis/faas](https://github.com/alexellis/faas)

